

T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM vs. Sanity - alexbilbie
http://philsturgeon.co.uk/blog/2013/09/t-paamayim-nekudotayim-v-sanity

======
badman_ting
I think I would have a heart attack if I was this person. The silliness of
this entire thing is just off the charts. Jeez.

------
vezzy-fnord
I'm not sure what to think here. The PHP team's voluntary naming convention
violation, people who can't be bothered to RTFM or that I actually read the
whole rant in its entirety.

This little quirk's been famous for so long, and PHP has much bigger issues
than this, frankly. Still a butchery of consistency. I wonder when PHP will
start selling official T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM t-shirts? Does someone else do
it already?

